# Rewiring a Power wheels to run off a 12v Battery



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Got a question.

My neighbor was throwing out a kids 12volt power wheels 4-wheeler the other day, so I went and snagged it out of the trash. My mother in-law has told me that she knows of someone who will rewire these things to run off a regular lawn mower/trolling motor battery. Has anyone ever done this? It looks pretty simple and makes sense. 12 volts is 12 volts no matter if it is coming from a $28 lawn mower battery or a $100 fisher-price specialty battery. 

My problem is that I don't have the old batteries, so I don't have the wiring harness. I need to cut off the plug that is on the power wheels. There are 4 wires into the plug, and I can't figure out what each is for. Could it be that what I really need is (2) 6 volt batteries. 2 wires for each battery? Maybe I need to go the store and look at a new one. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

Catslammer out.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I did a little searching for you.
This site should have all the info you need..

http://www.railserve.com/discus/messages/9/981.html?1122858398


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a power wheels ATV in my ront yard that needs new batteries. I may convert to a reg lawn tractor battery too.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

If I remember correctly from re-doing my sons years ago, it was 2 6v wired in series to yield a 12v load. There are some that run a single 12v battery though and the multi wires are for the speed switch (hi/low) One set of wires run through a voltage reducer for 6v 2.5mph operation and the other is for 12v 5mph. The dual battery setup is the same principal just not as efficient. Do all the wires come to a single 2 pin connection? If so, just cut off the connector and crimp on 2 ring terminals. Just be sure to get all the wires together the same as they were before. FYI, it will scoot pretty good off a lawn battery too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well guys, I had that old ATV Powerwheel in thr font yard. I got it from a neighbor who was throwing it away & since I;ve tried charging the batteries & cant, I've thought about throwing ti away many times myself. Well........ After reading this post, a Razor Blade Knife, some eletrical tape, a tracotr battery, some connectors & 30 minutes later, my kids were riding the power wheel. I dont even think the tractor battery was at full charge, man it seems like it flies, even with my 6 year old. I dont know how fast it was to begin with, but this thing sort of seems like a Power Wheels on Steriods. FYI: We will be forced to take at least one fo the children to the ER though. The 2 year old twins have just about ran over each other a couple times.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

First it's '57 Chevys and now it's Power Wheels. LOL I know, I know. I've done the same thing. I still remember when we installed a 5 hp engine in a 20" bicycle frame. That thing ran about 35 mph until the frame broke and my buddy did a Dale Earnhardt into a phone pole.  

I still remember the look on his face as he ate the wood. I giggle now but it scared me to death back then.

UFM82


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

In the words of a very wise man (Tim the Toolman Taylor) "Arrrr arrrr arrrr"!


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Fastlane,

I have the 4 wire connector. So I am assuming one set is high, and the other is low? Can I just put (2) on each terminal? That doesn't seem like it should work, but possibly the voltage goes thru one set of wires at a time. Which set is determined by the switch? If so, it may work with (1) 12 volt battery. 

P.S: The powerwheels looks pretty good up on jack stands!!!!  

Catslammer out.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

When you say you have the 4 wire connector is it 4 actual pins or 4 wires connected into a 2 pin? If it is a true 4 pin then just take 1 positive and 1 negative (usually balck and white on these things) and wire them up to the 12v. It will only have 1 speed (fast) and if the switch is in the wrong position it will not go until you flip it to the other position. If it combines the 4 wires into 2, the voltage is controlled by the switch position so you will still have slow and fast. Just hook all 4 wires up to the 2 battery terminals. Just experiment a little. If you see smoke, unhook it quick and try something a little different.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I went through my share of them. I tried a car 12v and it lasted a week till it caught fire with the kid in it. Melted all the wires. Kid didnt get hurt but he was a runnin.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

With all due respect, are we gonna see any of this on Americas Funniest Home Videos?


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

That is why I mentioned the smoke thing. Been there done that..... It was funny as heck watching my son hit the go pedal the first few times though. Talk about whiplash. He quickly learned how to do doughnuts in it though. I have no idea where he got that notion from But his was a 6v and I wired up the 12v lawn mower battery to it. That thing was a screamer until the wires melted while he was climbing a hill and it overloaded the motor.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I was makin ramps in the garden for him. Pretty wild till...   If I has a video of some of the **** these kids do, $$$$


----------



## Simpleizer (Jul 6, 2011)

If unit has 12 volt battery change connectors to ring terminals and modify battery box or relocate. Under seat for Jeep etc.

If it has two 6 volt batteries cut the wires going to the motors and connect the 12 volt Battery there then connect each motor in place of one of the 6 volt batteries. You may also need to clip the wire going to a resistor in the peddal. This normally works as a brake but may short the battery. Modify or relocate the box as above.

Over the past 10-12 years I have convered at least 8 of various vehicles
Simpleizer


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Save yourself some time. I buy these on ebay for cheap, heck... buy 2! Just put new clips on the 4 wheeler and charge with your standard battery charger.

Typically, Power Wheels just use a 12v, 12 ah SLA battery. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RBC4-12V-12Ah-S...-/200499070502?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item2eaead0626


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow memories..... my post mentioned my "two year old twins". They are eight years old now! Time flies I guess.

I'll also add that as I recall the wires melted on mine as well, but they had fun for a while.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Here I think this is how you do it.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

JimmyMac said:


> Here I think this is how you do it.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Escalade power wheel&#x202c;&rlm;


this is depressing, teach em while they're young i guess.


----------

